# When I grow up....



## Chiller (Apr 17, 2008)

...I wanna be a motorcycle. Caught this walking through Kensington market. Funny cause both bike and motorcycle arrived at the same time, and parked a few spaces apart. :lmao: thought it looked cool in B and W


----------



## tb2 (Apr 17, 2008)

A very clever and well executed shot Chiller.

Regards, Tony


----------



## danir (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant shot Chiller.

Dani.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 17, 2008)

Heehee very clever.  I like this one.


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice one haha, i thought you photoshopped it in first. but i guess thats a lucky catch


----------



## pm63 (Apr 17, 2008)

tb2 said:


> A very clever and well executed shot Chiller.
> 
> Regards, Tony



What he said.

Nice capture and concept.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the composition, and it looks great in b/w.


----------



## Christina (Apr 18, 2008)

i love how both bikes are in focus.

great shot. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Miaow (Apr 18, 2008)

Great shot


----------



## Roger (Apr 18, 2008)

very nicely caught and as stated B&W is perfect.....I also really like how the Honda is an older model with the wear and tear that comes from years of use...but still there doing it's job. The pushbike looks newish, these two elements lend themselves well to your title and is a good metaphor for life.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 18, 2008)

Good work as usual!


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 18, 2008)

love it, thats great


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for your comments.  I appreciate everyone taking a look.


----------



## Mathias13 (Apr 18, 2008)

everyone said everything already!


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

if there is no photoshop work on this photo, then we got a master here!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you so much Mathias, and Lena.  Appreciate your comments...no there is no photoshop.  This is the real deal. Caught it on the streets of Kensington market.


----------



## Kazoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Great eye for a great shot Chiller!


----------

